# Income Tax Return



## viscusod (May 7, 2014)

All,

Moving to Thailand in 8 weeks and have never done he Turbo Tax thing. Are there people there (USA Expats) who do peoples tax returns somewhere there. Bangkok, Phukett, Pattaya or Chumphon..

Thanks David


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi David,

Barring any solid information here, I would suggest contacting the US Embassy there and or any of the VFW Posts in Thailand. 
Here's a Google list of VFW Posts in Thailand.
These sources should be able to give you accurate information..


----------



## viscusod (May 7, 2014)

*Vfw*

Jet Lag,

Thanks so much for your reply. I am a retired Navy guy so I guess VFW services would would be a good fit for me. Having never really used any I am wondering what kind of services and support to your knowledge that they offer. There seems like a lot of support in Thailand for US Military retiring there like TRICARE and VFW..

Thanks in advance David


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

viscusod said:


> Jet Lag,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I am a retired Navy guy so I guess VFW services would would be a good fit for me. Having never really used any I am wondering what kind of services and support to your knowledge that they offer. There seems like a lot of support in Thailand for US Military retiring there like TRICARE and VFW..
> 
> Thanks in advance David


You're very welcome David. I'm not in Thailand but am living in the Philippines just East of there. You might check with the RAO at one of the VFW locations there by email for services offered. In general, I do not use the VFW myself except for having a PO mail box and my wife and I have lunch there from time to time. So what all services any VFW provides, I simply don't know.

Here in the Philippines, the US embassy has outreach events several times per year at the VFW locations. They have tax information and even provide free tax filing services. I would assume the embassy would do the same there.

You'll need to find out also if your pension is payable there and also if US Social Security is payable there also. There are some countries where both are not.

If you find that Thailand is not the right place, try here in the Philippines. All retirement services are easily available here as well as being able to direct deposit social security to {US approved} local banks. Also, English is widely spoken here as well.
I you ever want it, here's the link to the VFW in Angeles City, Philippines as well as the US Embassy in Manila.



Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Just get TurboTax and do the return yourself, same as in U.S. It's really easy.
Social Security will direct deposit in to a Bangkok Bank account.


----------



## viscusod (May 7, 2014)

Kind of afraid to try TERBO TAX because I have a lot on individual investments. Mybe I will give it a try... Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TurboTax can be a bit problematic for those with overseas addresses. Here's a list from the IRS office in Paris of online tax preparation software that can handle overseas taxpayers: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf

You may also want to check the websites of the software publishers. Some of them offer free versions of their software that you can try out to see if they meet your needs. If you find you need more extensive help, then you can upgrade to the paid version if you prefer.

There are a few of our forum members who are tax preparers (identified by their Premium Member badge). Check the classified sections for their advertisements. Obviously, the forum cannot endorse any one of them over another, but you can always "interview" them by PM before committing to anything.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

